# Resurrection Parvi



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2021)

In the past, I had posted my Armeni White in bloom a couple of times. In 2017, it was already over 40 plus growths with multiple spikes in bloom. The pot was heavy and I got very lazy with taking care of the plant. I wanted to divide the plant into smaller more manageable sizes but never got to it.
Before my last trip in April 2019, the plant was placed inside a large plastic bag as part of my preparation for plants left alone in the apartment during my absence.
upon my return, all the plants were unbagged except for this one. My intention was to encourage “air roots” to develop under high humidity conditions inside the bag. Well, I forgot about it for far too long. Over one year or so. When I opened the bag late last year, the plant was about half dead with most leaves crisp dry & brown. Only about half the growths maintained some sad droppy green leaves. I trimmed the plant up and gave it a good overnight soak. Then, back inside the plastic bag again until I made up my mind as to how to handle this thing.
well, that was about two three months ago. I saw quite a few new growths sprouting up through the bag recently and gave it another soak last night.


Some old leggy growth was sprouting a new growth along its length as well. I accidentally broke one off.
What a resilient plant!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2021)

plenty of work left to do.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 17, 2021)

Resurrection!

Can you explain this bagging technique and reason for it? I assume it maintains humidity and water retention for up to 1-2 weeks while on holiday? In dark away from sun?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 18, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> plenty of work left to do.


Yup!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 18, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Resurrection!
> 
> Can you explain this bagging technique and reason for it? I assume it maintains humidity and water retention for up to 1-2 weeks while on holiday? In dark away from sun?


Exactly. There really isn't much to explain. I water the plants about two three days before the departure. Allow them to dry just a bit for one day or two. Then, the plants are individually bagged up to keep from drying out while I'm away. When I go away for one week, I don't bother. 
Only when I'm travelling for over two weeks and I normally go for two three weeks at a time. 
I lower the curtain and leave the AC set at low 70s if I'm travelling during warmer months, which I rarely do. 
The ones under T8, I reduce the light hours down to just three or four hours per day. The room is still bright enough from the natural light coming in from the windows which are always covered up with sheer curtain. I do add some paper to block light a bit more to reduce heat buildup in the room.


----------



## musa (Apr 18, 2021)

Amazing, so simple and so effective, its a kind of artificial deep sleep...

It's amazing ,too how your Armeni White struggles for life!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2021)

He's paranoid so he doesn't let any of the people in t he small town he lives in come and water plants once a week for him! This is what happens. He got lucky.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2021)

NYEric said:


> He's paranoid so he doesn't let any of the people in t he small town he lives in come and water plants once a week for him! This is what happens. He got lucky.



I keep all my plants covered in plastic bag during my vacation and they stay absolutely fine for a few weeks this way. 
This particular plant was never taken out of the bag for almost two years. I never watered it for the first one year. Then, one or two watering in the following few months. That's why this disaster happened.
I was not sure how to handle the plant and took too much time deciding on what to do with it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2021)

By the way, I bought a large seedling of Armeni White made with album delenatii from Hillsview Gardens last year.
I was thinking of dumping the large plant and start fresh with a baby, just in case I chose to take that route. 
It is now near blooming size it looks like!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 22, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> ..........This particular plant was never taken out of the bag for almost two years. I never watered it for the first one year. Then, one or two watering in the following few months. ............



Absolutely amazing that this plant survived. With other orchids like Catts or Laelias you can expect this, but its a Paph. !?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I keep all my plants covered in plastic bag during my vacation and they stay absolutely fine for a few weeks this way.


Or, you could have a friend from the ORCHID SOCIETY you run stop by and water once a week.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2021)

No need


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Absolutely amazing that this plant survived. With other orchids like Catts or Laelias you can expect this, but its a Paph. !?


I know, right?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 23, 2021)

Honestly, I understand the sentiment. No one touches my plants, either.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 23, 2021)

Hmmmm although I understand the privacy and protection of the plants from outsiders, because we considered our plants as valuable (et al), it is actually more harmful in the long term care of the collection, should anything befall us with health (or luck, lack of) issues. 

Fully aware of my human frailty and mortality, with a dose of Murphy's Law in the mix, I have trained two friends (3rd one just moved 3000 miles away... boo to that) to take care of my plants while I am on holiday or if I am ever incapacitated. I have seen several collections almost destroyed in many cases when the owner suddenly fell ill or was involved in an accident. The poor plants unfortunately died with them as no caretaker or succession plans were made. I am sure we have all experienced this in our OS.

That is why I am working on a document for the Power of Attorney for Orchid Care for our newsletter for the Canadian Orchid Congress. It outlays the steps that has to be put in effect within 48-72 hours of notification of the owner's incapacitation. Maybe this document can save many plants (and important collections) from wasting away and dying needlessly because the owners had not considered the possibility of their eventual fate. 

I also encourage growers to have an Orchid Buddy (OB) they trust to care for their babies. OB's are great to send backup plants to as well because one day you can get back a replacement if your original plant decides to give up. Usually OBs live close by and have similar genus interests, though not necessary. They could just be someone you like and trust. Find your OB!!


----------



## musa (Apr 25, 2021)

I agree, it's much easier and more secure for the plants if s.o. looks after them during my hollidays etc. I have a mutual agreement with a friend and that works out perfectly...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Honestly, I understand the sentiment. No one touches my plants, either.


Exactly!  and makes things easy and simple that way too.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hmmmm although I understand the privacy and protection of the plants from outsiders, because we considered our plants as valuable (et al), it is actually more harmful in the long term care of the collection, should anything befall us with health (or luck, lack of) issues.
> 
> Fully aware of my human frailty and mortality, with a dose of Murphy's Law in the mix, I have trained two friends (3rd one just moved 3000 miles away... boo to that) to take care of my plants while I am on holiday or if I am ever incapacitated. I have seen several collections almost destroyed in many cases when the owner suddenly fell ill or was involved in an accident. The poor plants unfortunately died with them as no caretaker or succession plans were made. I am sure we have all experienced this in our OS.
> 
> ...



I see some good points. At the same time, I'm not sure what to do with my plants when I suddenly want to move far away.
At the back of my mind, I always tell myself to cut down on the number of the plants to make the transition easier so I could move with a few plants I have to have with me. So far, it has been difficult but that's because I still enjoy having them around and taking care of them.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2021)

musa said:


> I agree, it's much easier and more secure for the plants if s.o. looks after them during my hollidays etc. I have a mutual agreement with a friend and that works out perfectly...


Great that it works for you. 
I think it would be easier for certain situations like greenhouse or a household with just a few plants. Then, someone can come in and water easily. However, my bagging method during my vacation works perfectly well


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2021)

Just to make it clear for some who seem to misunderstand. 
What happened to this plant is not because someone could not water it during my absence. 
It was bagged up and did perfectly fine during and well after my travel. 
I simply let it go without water for far too long (not my intention but happens) while not coming up with a solution as to its care between potting up vs splitting up.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I see some good points. At the same time, I'm not sure what to do with my plants when I suddenly want to move far away.
> At the back of my mind, I always tell myself to cut down on the number of the plants to make the transition easier so I could move with a few plants I have to have with me. So far, it has been difficult but that's because I still enjoy having them around and taking care of them.


Well, I have a very simple solution when you want to reduce your collection. You can sell them to me lol.

I will definitely provide a good home for them esp the ones I adore. There are many here who will also provide good homes for them. That way you will always see them posted here to check up on them.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Great that it works for you.
> I think it would be easier for certain situations like greenhouse or a household with just a few plants. Then, someone can come in and water easily. However, my bagging method during my vacation works perfectly well


We pray that you always come home in time and healthy!!! The plants need their daddy!


----------



## musa (Apr 28, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Great that it works for you.
> I think it would be easier for certain situations like greenhouse or a household with just a few plants. Then, someone can come in and water easily. However, my bagging method during my vacation works perfectly well


Never change a running system...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Well, I have a very simple solution when you want to reduce your collection. You can sell them to me lol.
> 
> I will definitely provide a good home for them esp the ones I adore. There are many here who will also provide good homes for them. That way you will always see them posted here to check up on them.



You're in Canada, though. I'm sure "agents" might be reading this. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> We pray that you always come home in time and healthy!!! The plants need their daddy!


Once the plants are bagged up, they can stay that way for many weeks without harm I find. 
In the past before I started doing this, I was anxious to come back home and water them before unpacking my suitcases. lol 
Now, I can relax and unpack and go out to eat. Then, start taking the plants out of the bag. And I don't even need to water right away because they are still moist.


----------

